# installed game disappeared?



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

(winxp)

I just installed a game, Legacy: Dark Shadows. I used all 3 discs, and they showed the progress bar as well. 

But when I checked the folder, the game couldn't be found. There was a game shortcut made though, but when clicking: "legacy.exe couldn't be found". I can't find the game anywhere.

How can this be? I already tried a reinstall, but same result.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

Is this a legit copy of this game? How much free space is on the drive you're installing to? After you've run the install, if you open Control Panel -> Add/Remove Programs, is the game listed there? Is the game listed in the Start menu under All Programs?


----------



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

the copy is legit, and there is still very much gb on the hard disc. In the control panel, Add/Remove Programs, the game is not listed, but it is listed in Start Menu>Programs . Also, there is an uninstaller listed. It doesn't seem to be doing anything, but after a while, a message pops up, that "apple pie" program is removed. I have no idea what that is. But nothing seems to have been removed.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Try the following, and let us know how you go.



> Try using the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility. As long as you installed the application using the Windows Installer, this utility will remove all the folders, files, registry keys, and entries from your system and allow you to start over with a clean slate.
> 
> Download the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility
> Locate and run msicuu2.exe to install the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility.
> ...


----------



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

I tried the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility, but I couldn't see the program in the utility's list. There were only few programs in that list.


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

Check your hard drive space before installation and again after its finished to see if something really gets stuffed there. If free space is really affected by installation, do a search thru your drive with "legacy.exe" or something that should come with that game.


----------



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

There is probably a few 100 MB less after installation. When i looked for "legacy.exe", there were only 2 files; 
LEGACY.EXE-18670A5C.pf
LEGACY.EXE-3560FFC8.pf
in the C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch map.


----------

